# WIZZ PAF pickups!!



## randall (Dec 9, 2006)

hey all,
I just wanted to talk about these new pickups i got from Alex Wizz, he has a small company located in Croatia, Southern Europe. He makes what i think is the best PAF clone going. He makes each part of the pickup and when i say this he leaves no detail out. They are so close that you can't tell a old paf to his aged clone. They also sound KILLER! and look the part. 

Check out his website http://www.wizz-pickups.com/

cheers
-D


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

randall said:


> hey all,
> I just wanted to talk about these new pickups i got from Alex Wizz, he has a small company located in Croatia, Southern Europe. He makes what i think is the best PAF clone going. He makes each part of the pickup and when i say this he leaves no detail out. They are so close that you can't tell a old paf to his aged clone. They also sound KILLER! and look the part.
> 
> Check out his website http://www.wizz-pickups.com/
> ...


Will have to check that out


----------



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a set of his PAF's and they are amazing, they look, smell and sound like old pickups.


----------

